# Chincoteague Pony Foal Pics



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Please submit pics of Chincoteague Pony foals. Thank you so much!

-ButterflySparkles


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Surely someone has to be out there.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are not a very common breed remember. I don't know anyone with one


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have one that I took. Its on my living room wall in a frame.
My in laws actually watched the birth of one on Assateague Island and got pics but I havent seen those.

I will try and take a photo of my picture (the original shot was lost when a transfer to a flash drive failed) and post it.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a few, but unfortunately they're old nondigital pictures, and I have no scanner. I love going to Assateague :]


----------



## ChinkyPony (Apr 5, 2011)

I have some Chincoteague ponies from the swim. A few have had foals. I'm trying to put pictures on but I think I accidently put them in the photo category... I don't know, I'm new here!


----------



## ChinkyPony (Apr 5, 2011)

Did it work...?


----------



## ChinkyPony (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## ChinkyPony (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, I think I'm slowly getting it :shock:

In the last post are pictures of a colt born last spring at my place and a buckskin filly born just a few days ago from a mare that I sold.

Here is another of the same colt.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ That is incredibly cute <3


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^I agree 100%!!! They're adorable!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would soo breed my Tessy to a ***** pony  Imagine the colour!!!!


----------

